# PowerPoint - 2 projectors tiled - any recommendations?



## jj1807 (Jun 22, 2011)

We have a really wide area where we would like to project announcements - no moving video and not much in terms of transitions. Just static announcements. Due to the way the room is configured, we think it would be easiest and cheapest to purchase two projectors and tile the projected images side-by-side. We are looking for the least expensive possible way to do this... any suggestions?


----------



## metti (Jun 22, 2011)

If you don't need/want to edge blend them, the easiest way to do this would be with a DoubleHead2Go and PowerPoint/Keynote. If you do want to try and edge blend the easiest methods if you have access to a Mac would be to create your slides in some graphics program and use the DH2G with QLab and Quartz Composer for playback and edge blending/alignment.


----------



## bwiebe (Jun 22, 2011)

I have done this with a dual head video card from Matrox (maker of the DoubleHead2Go). It mapped both of the outputs to one logical monitor for windows. It ran full video across both projectors and allowed the presentation to be run off one computer. For this you will want to have two projectors of the same model, so the colors and brightness are the same and it looks like one big screen.


----------

